# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Automated stores, Accel Robotics Corporation, La Jolla, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Accel Robotics Corporation

----------


## Airicist

CART 2017 Fall Virtual Pitch Event Finalist: Accel Robotics

Dec 3, 2017




> Accel Robotics is building a ‘Grab and Go’ vision-based automated shopping system. Think about them like an Amazon Go solution for everyone else. Developed by their team of PhDs in Neuroscience and Computer Vision, Accel Robotics has built a breakthrough 360º perception engine that enables machines to see and understand the real world (people, products, and actions).

----------


## Airicist

"Accel Robotics Raises $30 Million in Series A Funding Led by SoftBank Group"

December 3, 2019

----------

